# brush richtig anwenden



## Philip Kurz (16. Juni 2003)

Hallo,
ich würde gerne wissen wie man diesen Brush richtig anwendet damit man ein Ergebnis wie im Beispiel erhält. Ich habe alles im Rahmen meiner Möglichkeiten versucht ...

http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/1541747


----------



## Trinity X (23. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von radde` _
> *Hallo,
> ich würde gerne wissen wie man diesen Brush richtig anwendet damit man ein Ergebnis wie im Beispiel erhält. Ich habe alles im Rahmen meiner Möglichkeiten versucht ...
> 
> http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/1541747 *



Hi radde,

du solltest über der eigentlichen Bild-Ebene eine neue Ebene erzeugen, auf der du dann den entsprechenden Pinsel anwenden kannst..
Ein bissel "self-made" ist dann allerdings trotzdem noch notwendig ;-)
Stell für die Vordergrundfarbe (..mit der du ja den Effekt erzielen willst..) einen dunklen Rotton ein. (z.B. Hex #AD2929)
Dann klickst du mal auf das Bild und...also bei mir im Test hat es wunderbar geklappt. Auf der Ebene kannst du dann noch ein wenig mit der Deckkraft experimentieren, bis dir das Ergebnis zusagt.
Fertisch!

Greetz
Trinity


----------



## Philip Kurz (24. Juni 2003)

Danke für die Antwort.
Das Problem war letztendlich die realisierung der verschiedenwn Rottöne in der Wunde und der schon dunklere Teil außen. Nachdem ich mir die Nächte um die Ohren geschlagen habe, bin ich auch zu einem akzeptablen Ergebnis gekommen


----------



## Trinity X (24. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von radde` _
> *
> ...
> Nachdem ich mir die Nächte um die Ohren geschlagen habe, bin ich auch zu einem akzeptablen Ergebnis gekommen  *



Super! Freut mich, wenn's dir geholfen hat. Zugegebenermassen ist aber auch *gerade diese* Pinselsammlung nicht unbedingt selbst erklärend...
Dann mal fröhliches "Scar-Facing" 

Greetz
Trinity


----------

